# P-39 Recovered From The Black Sea



## MIflyer (Oct 3, 2020)

More information is here: Second World War-era Bell P-39 Airacobra that crashed in 1943 raised from depths of the Black Sea | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 3, 2020)

Dude you are too late Junior Lieutenant Vladimir Shishkin's P-39 Recovered


----------

